# stock headlights suck



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

hey, i am new to this board, and just bought a 98 se-r about 3 weeks ago. i wanted to see if people think that the stock headlights suck, cause i think that they do, and if anyone used the projectors found on ebay. are they bighter? and is it a pain in teh ass it install? thanks


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

those ones on ebay produce dimmer light output than the stock ones, and the trouble you go through to install them is still there


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

I think they make "crystal clear" oem style replacement headlights for our cars. Nor sure on the year's though. I remember seeing a pic, correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

dont the '98 200sx's come with the clear headlights ( the ones with the weird shape ) ??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you tried purchasing new bulbs? How about the lenses, are they yellowed? If so you can buy a product called Blue magic I belive is the name of it. Its a plastic polish, will clean them up real nice. My lights are pretty bright. I dont understand how your could be so dimm.

Yea I know they are on the 99 sentra. But they have the wierd curve in the bottom corner to match the 99 style grill. Like the picture below. Lil hard to see, but the black car is a 99, and the silver one left of it is a 98.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a 98 se, which are the same headlights, and bought better GE bulbs from wal mart... They were like $30 and WELL worth it... NOT the blue ones, but the brightest white ones


So much nicer imo.. Now I want to do the fogs as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

ya i got the 98 with the wierd shaped headlights. first i bought those ricer blue ones off ebay cause it was titled as super white...damn things..so i bought the plasma white, and i think that the stocks ones are brighter. so i want to get somethin that will make the lights brighter or a striaght replacement. i found that site that has the crystal clears but the site says they will no longer sell them. so i am shit outta luck on those


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

try sylvania silver stars. They are pretty damn bright.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

If your willing to dish out the cash go with PIAA. My friend has had his set for over 3 years now!! I had blown through about 5 pairs of bulbs in that time when I had my Probe. When I get the cash Im going with PIAA extreme white.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I think Summit Racing sells black projectors for a fair price. Not sure if the output is better but if I ever changed my headlights I would go with these over the e-bay ones.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*???*



Nostrodomas said:


> *Have you tried purchasing new bulbs? How about the lenses, are they yellowed? If so you can buy a product called Blue magic I belive is the name of it. Its a plastic polish, will clean them up real nice. My lights are pretty bright. I dont understand how your could be so dimm.
> 
> Yea I know they are on the 99 sentra. But they have the wierd curve in the bottom corner to match the 99 style grill. Like the picture below. Lil hard to see, but the black car is a 99, and the silver one left of it is a 98.
> 
> ...




is there a specific one of this product line that you reccomend to use? I have this yellow film and so do a few other people that I know here in San Antonio!

I did go to their web page and look also.

http://www.bluemagic.com/vinylfiberglass.html#cleaner
or
http://www.bluemagic.com/boatcare.html#shine

Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I didnt see it on thoes two pages, but its a polish not in a spray bottle. Go to your local auto store and look in the car care products isle. I have found it at Pep boys, and I think Auto zone.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

**

Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go to autozone or kragen and get the stuff called blue magic.

and use a rag and polish the crap out of it that will get that yellow out. and keep doing it for every 3-4 months and that will maintain it.

unless you want to do the halo headlight i recommend that you get a real glass projector bulb mounted in it and that will help your beam patter better.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have found the halo projectors are MUCH brighter than my stock lights ever were... but my stock bulbs are old and crappy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

ok, i got the new plasma white, and i must say taht i like them...only 39 bucks for them at the mall. i drove to ny and back to jersey and was happy with the amount of light that i had. if these bulbs blow out, i am gonna go with those silver stars...i have talked to 3 guys that have them, and they are bright as hell. so i will grab them when these die. thanks for ur help guys!


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*kewl*

kewl i will try this stuff 1st. So far the Sylvina bulbs that I am using......super whites are brite as can be. The lens is just yellowing. I will try this 1st and if to no avail. I will go for the halos as I love the way that those look!

Thanks again!


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Plasma Glow makes a crystal clear that they sell for 70 bucks, they are really nice, i can get them for cheaper if you need them


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

omega said:


> *Plasma Glow makes a crystal clear that they sell for 70 bucks, they are really nice, i can get them for cheaper if you need them *



Thanks I may have to take you up on those can you email me a pic of them.....

[email protected]


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

https://www.rsversion.com/details.asp?prodID=333



If you go to this page can you tell me has anyone seen these for cheaper some where else. I would like to try and get these......Halo like lights.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could always go HID. See my thread in the classifieds about avaiability (not brand new, stuff from beemers and audis in the junk yards).

Seth


----------



## cause4alarm (Jan 11, 2003)

try taking off your sunglasses when it starts getting dark out


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

where did you buy the projector headlights? are they real projectors??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Who are you asking?
If me, I got mine from Timbo. they weren't functioning well for him so I got them and fixed them so now they are running on my car. They are just halos with the wacky beam pattern. (Like a flashlight when the beam is a spot not wide/)

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or u can come to me and i can make them HID compatible for you and using the halo lheadlight and retro fitting the D2S bulbs in them.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Who are you asking?
> If me, I got mine from Timbo. they weren't functioning well for him so I got them and fixed them so now they are running on my car. *


Sure, rub it in!


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*worked*

Got the BLUE Magic and that works really well. Thanks!

Next went looking around locally here in San Antonio and there are few to none as far as shops that cary the HALO lights. Anyone know any places here (San Antonio all the way up 35 to Austin), that are Nissan Friendly?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

*another fix for "yellow" lights*

If you are having trouble finding the Blue Magic product, there is an alternative. Meguiar's Mirror Glaze has a two step approach - their #17 is a Clear Plastic Cleaner and #10 is a Clear Plastic Polish. Start with the #17 to get rid of the crud and finish with the #10 for more time between treatments. Plan to repeat the process about every 6 months if you do a lot of highway driving.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Sure, rub it in!   *


Ha, 
I was adjusting my headlamps the other day since they never mounted right in the car. Well I forgot to unscrew the corner lmap (stealth corners which as you know are non-replaceable) and I got the headlamp to sit right, but cracked the mounting tab for the cormner lens. Now its being held on with electrical tape which dispapears in the black light, but I have to make a splint out of plastic to re-connect it. Then use the ole-contact cement.

Seth


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

could one of you guys with the non-projector halos post some pics of the beam pattern at night?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

damn our cars look pretty good in that photo heath =D (mines the silver one guys) soon to be riding on 16's with a new bodykit =)


----------

